# New guy looking for help



## rhino2104 (Mar 17, 2010)

As the title says I'm a new guy looking for a little help.  My name is Dustin and I'm 26 and in the US Army stationed on Ft. Gordon, GA.  I'm looking for somewhere to learn a MA (no real preference) in the Augusta area or somewhere within about 45-60 minutes of here give or take a bit.  I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a good place in the area.  I know it's more about the instructor than it is the specific art which is why I'm asking.

I'm wanting to pick up a martial art because I've always thought it'd be fun.  Over the years I've managed to get a little out of shape (still in Army standards though) but I get too bored at the gym to go regularly so I'm wanting to take it up to get into shape as well as to help kill some of the monotony that can be associated with being in the barracks on an Army post.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2010)

Dustin welcome to the site, the best thing to do is visit a few talk to the instructor and try a class. What maybe right for you not be what is right for everybody else.


----------



## Carol (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Dustin, welcome!

Sorry I don't have any suggestions for the Ft. Gordon area, but I wanted to welcome you and say thanks for your service.  My niece is at Ft. Benning.


----------



## rhino2104 (Mar 17, 2010)

I understand that.  Let me add an extra bit to that question; anyone in this area know of any places I should avoid as well?  I don't want to waste my time just to find out that a certain place is a glorified baby sitter or some such.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 17, 2010)

rhino2104 said:


> I understand that.  Let me add an extra bit to that question; anyone in this area know of any places I should avoid as well?  I don't want to waste my time just to find out that a certain place is a glorified baby sitter or some such.


You might want to check the bulletin boards on post.  You might be surprised what's available on post with just a little looking... 

Visit the schools.  You should be able to get a feel for the nature of the class, and whether it's going to be a glorified day care type of place, or give you the workout you're after that way. 

You also probably want to think for a bit what sort of martial art you're interested in; that'll help shape your search.  If you're not fond of being real close to someone -- Brazilian JuJitsu probably isn't what your after.  If you don't want to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on gear -- kendo and some of the other Japanese sword arts may not be right.  Realize, please, that I'm just picking a couple of sort of random examples more than really being too specific.


----------



## rhino2104 (Mar 17, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> You might want to check the bulletin boards on post. You might be surprised what's available on post with just a little looking...
> 
> Visit the schools. You should be able to get a feel for the nature of the class, and whether it's going to be a glorified day care type of place, or give you the workout you're after that way.
> 
> You also probably want to think for a bit what sort of martial art you're interested in; that'll help shape your search. If you're not fond of being real close to someone -- Brazilian JuJitsu probably isn't what your after. If you don't want to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars on gear -- kendo and some of the other Japanese sword arts may not be right. Realize, please, that I'm just picking a couple of sort of random examples more than really being too specific.


 
I fully understand all of that. There are a couple of places here that I'm going to try to take a look in the next week. I also do have an idea of what kind of MA I want to get into but my heart isn't set on any one specific one. I'm open to try just about any type I can find locally.  I'm just not trying to limit myself on possibilities.


----------



## grydth (Mar 17, 2010)

First, welcome to MT... hope your stay is long and worthwhile.

I second the idea of checking on post. You may luck out and find s senior NCO who picked up an art during a long tour(s) in the Orient.

Off post may have opportunities, too..... also - have you done any searches on line? Checked the local Yellow Pages?


----------



## repz (Mar 17, 2010)

Theres no martial arts on your base? When I met up with a recruiter years ago I remember him yapping about the Army Karate team. I figured it was under the sports section, and was avialable like other sports in every base.


----------



## K831 (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is some contact info for the GA regional reps for the AKKI (Kenpo). They would know of anyone within the association near you. 

*Georgia
*Riza Noor
5th Degree Black Belt
850.559.0404
kentaido@comcast.net

Julio Sabates
4th Degree Black Belt
(702)435-6620
Apuzzo1211@aol.com


----------



## Drac (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to MT...You have gotten so many great responses that I cannot add anything except visit a few schools and (if allowed) monitor a few of the adult classes and see which one attracts you...


----------



## blindsage (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's a few from a quick Google search:

http://www.greubelsmma.com/- MMA.

http://groundzerofighting.com/groundzerofighting/- MMA and Krav Maga

There is a bunch of Tang Soo Do and Tae Kwon Do schools around there, a quick search will pull them up if you're interested.

http://www.clfga.com/- Choy Lee Fut kung fu

http://www.aiki-ju-jitsu.com - Aik-Jujitsu

http://augusta-aikido.home.comcast.net/~augusta-aikido/- Aikido

http://www.augustaboxing.org/- Boxing

That's just a few to show diversity, but there are a lot more.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you for the services of our country.

Did you find any places that caught your attention yet?

Some places offer discount for active service men.


----------



## rhino2104 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to dredge my old thread back to the top but I was out of the look lately due to an ankle problem and getting things ready for my wife to deploy.  Lots of fun let me tell you.



grydth said:


> First, welcome to MT... hope your stay is long and worthwhile.
> 
> I second the idea of checking on post. You may luck out and find s senior NCO who picked up an art during a long tour(s) in the Orient.
> 
> Off post may have opportunities, too..... also - have you done any searches on line? Checked the local Yellow Pages?



Unfortunately I'm a bit of an oddity around here.  I haven't been able to find any thing on post from a senior NCO or officer or really anything offered on post outside of your typical self defense classes that are geared more towards children or women only classes.  Pretty frustrating for me.



repz said:


> Theres no martial arts on your base? When I met up with a recruiter years ago I remember him yapping about the Army Karate team. I figured it was under the sports section, and was avialable like other sports in every base.



The Army does have a Karate team but things aren't always offered on post.  With all the gyms we have here I'm surprised more stuff isn't offered.  Sadly there aren't any programs geared towards active duty military.



Hawke said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for the services of our country.
> 
> Did you find any places that caught your attention yet?
> 
> Some places offer discount for active service men.



I haven't found a place just yet.  Still looking around.  Found a couple that I'm going to try to check out soon now that life has somewhat settled down again.

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 16, 2010)

blindsage said:


> Here's a few from a quick Google search:
> 
> http://www.greubelsmma.com/- MMA.
> 
> ...


 
You didn't list my site.

My school is in North Augusta, which is about 4 miles from downtown Augusta.  What type of style do you want?  I know ever school around and can recommend something.  
There are 53 schools in the Aiken, SC and Augusta, GA area, so you have some variety (not a lot, but some).  About half of those would be near Ft. Gordon.
You can reply here or pm me.

AoG


----------

